# newforest yearling! how big will he make?



## PolaroidPony (23 May 2015)

I currently have a little newforest coming up for a year old. He is standing at around 12.2/3 at the moment. I was wondering what other people's experiences were with newforests and roughly how big their ponies made. His dad is 14.2 not sure how big his mum is.


----------



## Darkwater (23 May 2015)

I bought my young NF as a 2 1/2 year old and she was about 13hh, she's now about 13.3 at 4 years old and probably not going to grow much more. Her sire was 14.2 and mum was 14hh.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 May 2015)

Benji was 13.1 as a yearling and has made a full up 14.2hh. Flicka was just under 13.2hh as a yearling, did all her growing early and is now about 14.1ish at 5yrs, not had a stick on her though.  

What's your pony's name?


----------



## PolaroidPony (24 May 2015)

I also have a NF filly who has just turned 3 yesterday and she is currently stood at 13.2/3.
And my boy is called stu!  I really hope he makes 14.1/2. Whatever height they both make they're staying with me forever. I'm 5ft 4 & weight 9 stone So I think I'd be okay with light riding. (Obviously when the time comes for them to be broken)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 May 2015)

Fab, another forester owner!   You'll be fine riding them both.  

Do they both have green passports, if so what are they're registered names please?  (I love researching pedigrees!)


----------



## PolaroidPony (25 May 2015)

Hello! Yes they both have green passports. Their names are Pondhead Sweetheart and Howen How High.
if you find anything interesting let me know


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 May 2015)

I'll be off searching shortly.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 May 2015)

Your yearling is related to some of my ponies.  Pepsi is by Farriers Rambler and Flicka is by B.Dragonslayer (who's is F.Ramblers sire).

Filly has very interesting bloodlines.  Unfortunately her sire has passed away now but hold onto her!!


----------



## PolaroidPony (26 May 2015)

Awww I managed to find Farriers Rambler. Pretty little thing. And I haven't really found much on missys side. 
What do you mean by interesting lines?  aw ill be keeping hold of her she's my little beauty. How big are your nf's? X


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 May 2015)

Her sire is a rare bloodline now so she would be a valuable asset for breeding from certainly.  

Benji is 14.2, Flicka is 14h ish, Pepsi 13.2h, Roanie 12.3/13h, Sky 13.2.

Once you have reached a certain post quota I'll be able to PM you!


----------



## Faithkat (26 May 2015)

You might find this site useful : http://nfstallions.info/index.php


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 May 2015)

Faithkat said:



			You might find this site useful : http://nfstallions.info/index.php

Click to expand...

Its a brilliant site.  Well worth bookmarking!


----------



## PolaroidPony (28 May 2015)

Aww thankyou ill have a nosey through that website! Yes my filly won't be leaving my side, nor will my yearling. Both cute crazy little things. How big do you think the yearling will male?  And okay peregrine falcon. Pm me when you can x


----------

